# Is lead "ribbon" on anacharis safe?



## pwrflpills (Jan 10, 2006)

I just got some anacharis and it has these lead ribbons (please excuse the misspelled title) on the bottom to keep them upright in the store tank. Pretty good idea. Anyway, is this safe to keep in a room temp tank withred cherry shrimp and white clouds?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

It is best to remove the weights and plant the plants in the substrate. If you leave the weights on the plant stems they will rot and end up killing the plants.


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

trenac said:


> It is best to remove the weights and plant the plants in the substrate. If you leave the weights on the plant stems they will rot and end up killing the plants.


not true, unless the lead is damaging the plants the plants should be fine. I do this with my more expensive plants. Its better than having to replant things if they come up. Replanting causes more trauma to the plants than a properly placed lead weight would ever cause.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

I agree lead weights are a lifesaver with lighter stem plants.....


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I believe most of them are lead or are they some zinc-alloy? If they happen to be lead by any chance I would recommend throwing them out.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Id like to hear more about this....maybe i should just start using fishing line and rocks........I dont want the line to cut into my plants tho... :/


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The lead really is not chemically inert, and it does kill the stems, given time. Get rid of it! Use pebbles to weigh down and remove the pebbles, if they are unsightly, once the stems have rooted.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I agree that they should not be in anyone's tank. Are they lead? I believe they are. I remember finding an old one in my gravel that looked a bit eroded. I'm not taking any chances. 

You really don't need them anyway.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

I use them all the time in my tank without issue.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

What kills stem plants with the lead weights is the fact that a dozen plants are bundled tightly together. The inner stems get little light, all of them get squeezed, and they just rot as a result. Lead is not completely inert in water, especially slightly acid water, but weekly 50% water changes prevent ever seeing too much lead in the water. I have used lead for many years, and as long as I only bundle two or three stems together I have had no problems with it.


----------



## Navi (Jun 24, 2005)

Many water companies routinely dose phosphate into the water supply. The phosphate forms an insoluble film that prevents lead pipes from dissolving.

Wouldn't the relatively high levels of phosphate in our tanks have a similar effect on lead weights?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Don't count on it. If you live in a town where you are served by lead pipes, don't count on that, either. You should have a blood test of lead levels done. There is no level of lead that does not do any damage.


----------



## Navi (Jun 24, 2005)

HeyPK said:


> Don't count on it. If you live in a town where you are served by lead pipes, don't count on that, either. .


Surely it must have the desired effect, or they wouldn't continue to dose the phosphate.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I think there are very few communities that are still served by lead pipes. 
Here is a quote from the city of Philadelphia water department:


> Philadelphia's 3,000-mile water distribution system does not contain lead products and the treated drinking water supply is virtually lead-free.
> 
> However, Philadelphia is an old city. Homes built around the turn-of-the-century had some lead pipes for plumbing and lead service lines were commonly installed until 1950. These pipes can still dissolve lead into drinking water. In addition, plumbing in homes built prior to 1987 probably have copper pipes joined with lead-based solders.
> 
> ...


It minimizes, but does not prevent dissolved lead completely. I think the oldest part of Boston (Beacon Hill?) still has lead pipes. When I was in the Boston area, the water was soft and acidic, and it dissolved enough of the copper pipes to produce a content of 5 PPM copper. That would kill a snail in 30 minutes and a fish in about two days. I'm glad I didn't live in a section of town with the lead pipes!


----------



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm glad I found this topic-I've been wondering what to do with those things..I left it on my anacharis & it's growing well, but have taken it off others & have had a continuing problem with floating plants! I had saved some, & re-banded some of my stubborn ones, so it's good to know it shouldn't cause a problem. It just makes it so much easier to deal with the plants, keeping them where you want them.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Pebbles are good for weighing down plants until they get rooted.


----------

